
YouTeam is a marketplace for offshore developer talent - Riphyak
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/23/youteam/
======
yula_os
That's cool that they connect companies with dev agencies through their
developers directly but it's not clear how YouTeam can guarantee the
outsourced work will be of high quality. Who will be responsible for
delivering the project, an agency or an individual developer?

------
vova_sanin
TechCrunch, right on time!

